# Philippines Wins Arbitration Case vs. China



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Okay; This is the title of the article: 
Philippines Wins Arbitration Case vs. China. 
and Also Here.

What exactly does this mean? Nothing? Does the world now put physical pressure to get China to back off? Do we as expats now leave or move a good distance away from any place that will be a likely target of a first strike? What now?

(sources: CNN International & INQ News)


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Jet Lag said:


> Okay; This is the title of the article:
> Philippines Wins Arbitration Case vs. China.
> and Also Here.
> 
> ...


So now the Philippines can send their navy in and clear our the disputed area.....has the Philippines got a navy. :noidea::boink:


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Gary D said:


> So now the Philippines can send their navy in and clear our the disputed area.....has the Philippines got a navy. :noidea::boink:


Yep they have a navy. Just enough of one to start WWIII if not awfully careful!


----------



## Tukaram (Dec 18, 2014)

It means nothing because Duterte will kiss up to China. He already asked their permission to fish in the disputed waters, before the ruling came out. I think he wants to play the US against China and try to profit from both...bad idea.


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

Gary D said:


> So now the Philippines can send their navy in and clear our the disputed area.....has the Philippines got a navy. :noidea::boink:


Not saying anything bad, but India wanted to step in to get involved in the power plays, simply because India has become buddies with US, including US speeding up delivery of P8I and all, but you know, using technicalities, Philippines Just managed to p*ss India off  Sort of the same technicality they used to ship Taiwanese to China, saying Philippines only recognises One China - sometimes you have to wonder who's side they are on, in fact, are they even on their own side .. 

Heck, Pinoy pride and the Chilli padi thing - they are fierce to the extent of shooting themselves, just to have their pride in tact.

Yep, the Philippines navy will do the job, with the dozens of patrol boats with Machine guns and 30 + year old cutters without weapons  



Tukaram said:


> It means nothing because Duterte will kiss up to China. He already asked their permission to fish in the disputed waters, before the ruling came out. I think he wants to play the US against China and try to profit from both...bad idea.


Well, Duterte, despite the sabre rattling of others, knows there is only one possible outcome if Philippines takes on China - it won't be Philippines winning. Heck, to side track, 7 out of 10 Chinese Oligarchs have been carefully investing most of their profits in - guess where ?? China !!! They possibly saw the writing like years and years ago, as to who's side they should be on ..


----------



## galactic (Dec 2, 2014)

Before Duterte a headline wrote "US to China respect arbitration decision"
After Duterte got elected headline is "US to China and Philippines respect UNCLOS"

So in my understanding, the US does not care if the Philippines take a weaker/softer stance. 
The US will do what they want to do which is to clear the disputed area for passage and trade.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

galactic said:


> Before Duterte a headline wrote "US to China respect arbitration decision"
> After Duterte got elected headline is "US to China and Philippines respect UNCLOS"
> 
> So in my understanding, the US does not care if the Philippines take a weaker/softer stance.
> The US will do what they want to do which is to clear the disputed area for passage and trade.


There are many reasons things happen the way they do. Here, the US and other countries need/must have open skies and waterways for shipping around the world. But as you state the wording with this, I think (and it's only my opinion) that the US is trying to help protect the Philippines from a much larger country. From many years of living here in the islands, I see a distinct lack of judgment on the part of the government here and it is an attempt at distancing the Philippines from any military action so as to protect the Philippines (from itself.) 

The last thing in the world anyone would want is for the Philippines to suffer a major attack and or invasion by China. It is most unfortunate; but for whatever reason, the Philippines is incapable of effective self government and as a result, what is happening is an attempt to protect this country and so many people from themselves.


----------



## galactic (Dec 2, 2014)

But with all that is said and done. 
China should and must abide with the award.
As what India did when they gave up almost 80% of it's waters to Bangladesh when the latter won an arbitration case.
In that case, as it should always be, "Might is NOT Right"

https://www.rt.com/op-edge/172960-un-india-bangladesh-dispute-end/


----------



## Tukaram (Dec 18, 2014)

China did not take part in the hearings and said they do not recognize the right of the hearings. So, they have made it clear that it will not be honored. Not sure where Duterte stands on it. He had already begun kissing up to China before the verdict.


----------

